

Clojure gets sponsored - DanielRibeiro
http://thoughts.contegix.com/2010/07/28/global-tech-company-contegix-to-sponsor-open-source-language-project-clojure/

======
ataggart
Not sure what exactly it means to be "sponsored", but quite a few companies
and individuals give financial support to clojure:
<http://clojure.org/funders>

~~~
dkersten
A number of HN Clojure users included :)

------
zephjc
Sponsored as in just the site hosting per the press release, or actually
paying Rich and gang full time to work on it?

~~~
sigzero
It looks like hosting in that last paragraph. I don't read any more than that
out of it.

------
bpyne
Clojure has been bootstrapping really well, but any kind of help should be
appreciated. Thanks to Contegix.

------
fierarul
I want to see this on the Clojure website. Also, what kind of sponsorship are
they providing ? 2 servers ?

------
tmountain
Was hoping this would take care of cash flow issues and let Rich focus on
Clojure without distraction. It doesn't appear that it does; although, it's
nice to see commercial Clojure support on any level.

------
mkramlich
sounds like just a hosting donation.

if so, pretty easy and cheap to do in a world with Linux VM's and cloud
provider API's. They may have figured it was a net-win due to the
publicity/eyeballs gain.

------
stuarthalloway
As the original press release mentioned, Contegix is currently providing two
servers: build.clojure.org and dev.clojure.org. That's what we needed, so
that's what we asked for. :-)

As others have mentioned, Contegix is one of many organizations and
individuals supporting Clojure. Nowhere is the excitement around Clojure more
visible than in the wide variety and diversity of support coming from the
Clojure community.

